# Trolling Spoons



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Just received 50 hammered copper trolling spoon blanks from Stamina. I'll be painting them up and posting on here soon as well.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Are these trolling spoons like "Michigan Stingers" or are these trolling spoons like would be used in "crawler harnesses" ?

What sizes are they? What color ya painting them?

Last yr, we got a few eyes with spoons we repainted using nail polish.

(........Stay out of this ez!....... )


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

heres some i painted and taped.i kinda got carried away and made up about 150 of them!!!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice selection there freyed...good luck eyesman...spoons are on my list too, but I still haven't figured out how to work them into my crank building schedule...I see a week's vacation coming soon just to build more lures...the irony there is I won't have any time left to go fishin'


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

The spoons are 2-3/8" flutter spoons, like "Michigan Stinger", stamped out of .025 brass and copper coated. I bought the blanks from Stamina. $36 for 50 of them. Not sure what colors yet. Probably several combinations of colors. Will try airbrushing with a clear acrylic sealer.

Yes, I too like your collection freyedknot. Wide variety of colors. Those look great.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's what I've come up with so far. Started out with some solid colored ones, then progressed to painting the other designs. Clear coating with an acrylic clearcoat, which I'm not sure how well it will hold up too teeth marks, but hope to find out this spring. If it doesn't hold up well I'll have to find something else...


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Those look really nice. Watermelon was a big producer for me last summer.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Where are you buying your paint?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm using Testors Enamel model paint. Some are standard colors, others I've mixed to get what I want. I've got some water-based paints also, but not using too much of those. Some of them (water-based) don't seem to stick too well to the lacquer coat on the spoons. I'm still experimenting. I downloaded Testors' catalog (pdf format) and they have a very huge selection of types and colors of paints. After trying several different kinds of paint, the Testors Enamels run best through my guns, especially for some of the smaller detail (and smaller tips I use). It seems a lot of the water-based paints are made with pigments big enough to clog my airbrush on a regular basis. I never have that problem with enamels.

Guess I'm not sure how to explain it better. It's just a matter of preferrence.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

That's a great explanation. Thanks for the tips......I can see me adding another vice to my list..................


----------

